# Fan get arrested on Stage 3 ToC. wtf???



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Anyone notice a cycling fan get arrested on Stage3 around Sierra climb?
see link (at the middle of article):
http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4720&status=True

what's the story on this? Is this another example of the city finest try to control the event like a Madigras? Do they seen a bike race before? very disappointed to see this type of riot control tactics happening here in our neighborhood.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

i saw that guy running at the top one of one of today's climbs so it couldn't have been that bad


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Cops... can take their "powers" over board...I don't think he should have arrested him, he's just a fan... if he had actually hit the rider, then yes arrest him, but he did'nt interfere at all, atleast I dont think he did


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

mytorelli said:


> Cops... can take their "powers" over board...I don't think he should have arrested him, he's just a fan... if he had actually hit the rider, then yes arrest him, but he did'nt interfere at all, atleast I dont think he did


Did you see what he was arrested for, or is this just a random rant ?


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

random rant??? on RBR??? C'mon....


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Cops have probably never seen a european bike race/carnival.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

My friends saw him. He was at Piedmont road which is a flat wide road where nobody should be running with the riders since they are going 30+ miles per hour.

So I think he ran with the leaders and the he was held in the car while the rest of the peloton rode by for the next 10 minutes. He was then released and shook hands with the officer.

francois


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

I didn't see what it was, but he's the one thats always either running along side or biking along side. I think there was someone like him or it was him doing the same thing at the tour de france


----------

